# Raisin



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw she's a cutie! I'm glad you decided to keep her after all


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She's cute...nice coloring. What do the doggies think of her?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm so glad we're keeping her too!! She's such a love bug! 

Missy goes BATSHIT when she sees her. Raisin doesn't like Missy. LOL. She runs to the other side of the garage.

Mojo, however, (keep in mind grew up with Mittens around) sits at the door and puts his head against the screen. Raisin will like... put her paws up and touch his head through it. He's very fond of her and she loves him! He's not crazy like Missy is.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

she is adorable


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

What a cutie! She actually looks quite young. I looooove the name, so cute.

You may already be aware but introducing a new cat to a resident cat, especially another female (most female cats who are not related never like each other), can be quite tricky and they should start off in different rooms for the first week with really gradual scent introduction. Otherwise you risk your resident cat doing all sorts of funky things including peeing outside the litterbox, hurting the new cat, and developing jealousy, etc. Just a thought to make things go as smoothly as possible and keep the little one from being harmed by the other cat. If you're interested: BC SPCA: Cats: Introducing Your New Cat to Your Resident Cat

Congrats on the new family member!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Awww...she is very cute. I will keep my fingers crossed that the FeLV test comes back neg. We have two cats a few years apart and they didn't like one another at first...really older cat wanted to eat younger cat but they are the best of buddies now. Always giving one another baths and even beating up Murphy together. If Murphy chases one cat the other will run to the rescue...it's kind of funny but a few times we have feared for Murphy's life  Everyone needs a buddy...I hope it works out.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww!! She is sooo cute!

In high school we fostered 2 kittens for about a month or 2 (siblings - a boy named Tucker and I feel awful that I can't remember the girl's name!!!!! AHHH!!) anyway, the girl was a tortoiseshell and looked so much like Raisin! We didn't end up keeping the kitties cause my sister was "allergic" (rolling my eyes), nevermind the fact that she moved out a month later to go to university! 

I love Raisin's name and I'm soooo happy you're keeping her! I hope that in short time everyone gets along!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Just got the call... she's FeLV positive. I burst into tears after I hung up. We're going to take her to a rescue that has a special spot for FeLV positive kitties. 

breaks my heart. poor thing.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Aww Jen, I'm so sorry. =(


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh no! Poor you and poor little Raisin. I hope she'll be able to live out the rest of her life in a wonderful and happy place!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, me too. She's such a sweetie. 

I just got home from class, walked past the kitchen door to the garage and saw her fast asleep with the teddy bear we gave her. I started crying again.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Will you be able to visit her once she is in the new place?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I could ask them to give me the name of the foster parent! The rescue is no kill, so she has one of three outcomes. 

1. She can be adopted out to a family with no other cats.
2. She can stay at the foster home with other positive kitties forever.
3. She can be adopted into a home that just has positive kitties.

After Mittens is gone (sad to say that) I think I'm going to just stick to positive kitties. I feel so bad when I see them up for adoption... they always get passed on by. I could give them a great life for their remaining years!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, that's so sad. Poor Raisin...but at least she'll have a better life now that she had you looking after her and rescuing her. What a sweet looking thing with those big blue eyes.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear the news...but yes it is better than living on the streets. You did everything you could do and still keep your Mittens healthy.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Next time we take in an animal... I can't let myself get attached to them. Way too painful. With Sadie, I know where she is and I know I'll see her again, so that's actually not bad at all. With little Raisin... I mean, I know she'll be in great hands... but I'll probably never see her again. 

This has opened our eyes, though. I think in a few months we might rescue another cat from a shelter. Mittens really grew fond of Raisin. I think she'd love having a buddy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ask you vet to keep an eye out for a kitten as well....then you know they have been tested before you fall in love. Our Wilson kitty came from our vets office (barns cats that someone had and were tested before we even saw them) we knew they were healtlhy and if not for our vet they would have been at a shelter so we kind of saved him.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh that's a great idea!!! I bet they would test them right away!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm sorry about Raisin...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Raisin. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

i am so sorry Raisin is FeLV postitive.
Poor little girl. I know she will be find since you found a rescue for her, but it sad for you.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank guys. Today's a sad day. He'll be taking her in before he goes to work. I'll, of course, be crying the whole day. 

When I take these animals in... and "help" them... I really need to distance myself from them. It's just too painful.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry....really how can you distance yourself? You are a caring loving animal person, thank God for people like you. Now little Raisin has a chance to live so much better...but I really know how you feel I love me some kitties too.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I just shouldn't get so attached to them, you know? Hurts my heart to say goodbye. Man... when he put her in the carrier... we had a whole bunch of kibbles in there, and she was in there crunching away. 

I do love animals. I wish I could help them all. I love cats as much as I love dogs!


----------

